# PCT for clen cycle?



## Jenie (Mar 28, 2013)

I am sorry if this is a stupid question but I see stuff posted about PCT and cycle all over the place, does this apply to Clen cycles?
I am new to this and know that i see alot on "cycle pct",* is there something I need to take when I finish a clen cycle?*
I am about to start my first one so I want to be sure I am not missing anything.


Thanks for all and any help! cant wait to start!


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Mar 28, 2013)

Clen doesnt require a pct of any kind.


----------



## Liquidex (Mar 29, 2013)

Clen isnt a hormone so it wont shut you down. Your body doesnt make clenbuterol so theres no functions to be shut down. Just dont use it DURING pct as it can make you lose some gains you got from cycles.


----------



## plazmic (Mar 29, 2013)

I'd suggest getting an echocardiogram to assess potential heart hypertrophy, especially if you plan on running clen again. Will give you a better understanding of how your body responded to the clen and help you for future runs. But no medicinal protocol is required to "recover" from clen.


----------



## trapsbrah (Mar 30, 2013)

No pct is needed.


----------



## Jenie (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your feed back!

I know I do not make clen in body, but thought maybe it effected something like I see some steroids do, like how anavar can cause shut down, yet its not made in body. (I am also looking into anavar, but one step at a time right)


----------



## Jenie (Apr 2, 2013)

I am looking at the page I ordered the clen from (CEM I used) there is also albut?  Is this like clen? I am a bit confused on if its the same thing, or just same sort of effect?
I see from search dose is not the same and is taken more often, so I assume its NOT the same compound? 
I am a bit confused, sorry if this is a stupid question. 
Just trying to learn, and if maybe one is better then the other (without added risk).
Has some one used both possibly to compare?


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Apr 2, 2013)

Jenie said:


> I am looking at the page I ordered the clen from (CEM I used) there is also albut?  Is this like clen? I am a bit confused on if its the same thing, or just same sort of effect?
> I see from search dose is not the same and is taken more often, so I assume its NOT the same compound?
> I am a bit confused, sorry if this is a stupid question.
> Just trying to learn, and if maybe one is better then the other (without added risk).
> Has some one used both possibly to compare?



They both do the same thing one just last alot longer than the other. Clen has a long active life - like 36hrs and albut has a short one like 6 hrs. They both work well. I now use albuterol as it is easier to manange due to its short active life and doesnt effect my sleep. Both can be taken with ketotifen at 1mg/day at nigh before bed so you can use continuously for 6-8 weeks. Also the keto keeps you from having to up the dose to maintain effectiveness.


----------



## Jenie (Apr 4, 2013)

Jimmyinkedup said:


> They both do the same thing one just last alot longer than the other. Clen has a long active life - like 36hrs and albut has a short one like 6 hrs. They both work well. I now use albuterol as it is easier to manange due to its short active life and doesnt effect my sleep. Both can be taken with ketotifen at 1mg/day at nigh before bed so you can use continuously for 6-8 weeks. Also the keto keeps you from having to up the dose to maintain effectiveness.



THANKS!

well if I have any sort of sleep issue with the clen I already got, I might then also try the albuterol as well then.

some one told me clen makes you feel "cracked out" is that true?  I'm gonna start it in days, but do not want to be like all high or something.

Thanks for all the help! 
This forum is AMAZING!


----------



## plazmic (Apr 4, 2013)

Jenie said:


> some one told me clen makes you feel "cracked out" is that true?  I'm gonna start it in days, but do not want to be like all high or something.



It is a pretty potent stimulant. Side effects like the jitters are minimal if: you properly taper, you have a high tolerance to stims, you dose correctly. 

I'm pretty tolerant of stimulants but I can easily discern a difference between normal state vs on clen... its not a "cracked out" feeling, nor did it ever interfere with my normal activities, but its a distinct, strange feel to me.


----------



## Jenie (Apr 9, 2013)

plazmic said:


> It is a pretty potent stimulant. Side effects like the jitters are minimal if: you properly taper, you have a high tolerance to stims, you dose correctly.
> 
> I'm pretty tolerant of stimulants but I can easily discern a difference between normal state vs on clen... its not a "cracked out" feeling, nor did it ever interfere with my normal activities, but its a distinct, strange feel to me.



Thank you!

I will be starting LOW, like 20mg then after few days 40, I don't plan to pass 80 this time around.

I have to work so i just dont want to feel screwed up. if its like a cup of coffee thats not so bad.  guess I am just nervous a bit lol


----------

